# Replacement shower cubicle



## 103558 (Mar 24, 2007)

Anybody out there who can tell me the best place to buy a shower cubicle to replace the rubbish one I have at the moment ? we have a Fiat Ducato L reg. Thanks in advance


----------



## whistlinggypsy (May 1, 2005)

https://sslrelay.com/olearymotorhom...hopdata/?main_url=product_overview.shopscript

Try these.

Bob


----------

